# Finished



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Well, I finally finished my first bait, I no it doesn't look all that well, but hey its my first.  I woke up at 6:00 this morning and gave it a test in the tub. but that wasn't good enough so i headed out to our pond and tried it out I'm thinking it only goes between 3-5 feet, and it is extremely buoyant. I really like the action it gives out which is a wide wobble. The lip is just square piece of galvanised steel, I can;t really seem to make any of the circular ones that well.Here she is.


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks like a fish catcher to me.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

way to go peple looks great!!! still workin on my first im afraid to try and paint it!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Great job Peeps! Looks awesome.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice natural color Peple, wait until something slams it, you will be busier than a black ant, coming up with new and 'sure thing' colors.
RiverRunner, I have hit a wall too, I have about 6 blanks in the shed ready to go, and my head will not cooperate with colors. I suppose, maybe the place for you to start, is the tried and true colors like green and yellow,red /yellow etc.
Go for it you can always strip it off if you don't like it.
If you want to practice, someone came up with the idea of spraying white plastic water pipe, which is a great way to get ideas of what color combos/screens will look like - spray it on, wipe it off easy. pete


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice. What type of wood did you use? Not bad for the first! Hopefully, it gets slammed by a 40lber!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I never get tired of looking at these hand carved baits in this forum. This one is great because it's a first and inspiring because it's very respectable. One day I'll try making one (or fifty) of them.  Making spoons is relatively easy once you get the hang of it. All you have to do is get them somewhat balanced. Making crank baits on the other hand seems like so much of a science. Isn't Rapala and Lucky Craft like freaking NASA and NASCAR with the computer tuning and what not that goes into it now? There are fast rolling baits, slow rolling baits, wobble baits, rip baits, and on and on and then there's tuning them. Not to mention the endless varieties of colors and finishes available. I have this vision of me staggering out to the garage one morning, coffee and lure making supplies in hand, and then months later, after the utilities have been shut off, this smiling bug-eyed refugee looking guy that used to be me kicks the door open holding a lure. Picture Tom Hanks in "Castaway" only with rainbow colored overspray in his beard.
That's my fear anyways.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks guys, I am making up 2 more tonight, My drying wheel consists of a fly tying vice, and then I just turn it for 15 minutes. Hopefully I'll have them painted tomorrow.  

All Eyes, I think making this was actually easier than trying to make those spoons.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

All Eyes said:


> I never get tired of looking at these hand carved baits in this forum. This one is great because it's a first and inspiring because it's very respectable. One day I'll try making one (or fifty) of them.
> 
> I have this vision of me staggering out to the garage one morning, coffee and lure making supplies in hand, and then months later, after the utilities have been shut off, this smiling bug-eyed refugee looking guy that used to be me kicks the door open holding a lure. Picture Tom Hanks in "Castaway" only with rainbow colored overspray in his beard.
> That's my fear anyways.


LMAO...but you nailed it!!! And don't forget your version of "WILSON". While you whittle away on that first one (or fiftieth), eyes glazed over and still sipping that cold mug of sawdust ladened coffee, you will be having a conversation with a giant chunk of exotic cedar sitting on your shelf, and with a returning blank stare that dusty chunk will always be wondering, "when is it my turn?" Just you thinking about it tells me the bug has bitten...it is now only a matter of time!

And peple...I would say you have a fish catcher with that first one...good job!

Take a leap of faith RiverRunner...you'll be glad you did!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

peple very nice for you first one you shoud be proud, just wait till you catch your first fish on you first bait congrats.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks, I got 2 more that I am going to post later, Ones a foil  They look a lot nicer than that one, But one of the swimms a little funcky.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Good work. The first one is always the toughest. It gets easier as you make more and more and more and more and.... 

All Eyes, I got a good chuckle out of your post. You'll be in the hard baits before long...its a disease and hanging out here only makes it worse.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Yep. Making me some crank baits does seem to be a part of my inevitable future. The more I see the more I get inspired. You guys on here are ridiculously talented! The level of detail makes one forget that they are hand carved and painted. And Fugarwi, I think I'll name my first lure Wilson. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

